

Waiting in line in New York - akud
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/09/01/nyregion/new-york-lines-photos.html

======
akud
I like how this is explores so many aspects of life in an art piece that feels
native to the web. The different lines highlight class divides. The form
itself causes the user to wait between quotes, creating empathy with those in
line. Overall, a nice piece.

